# Council Housing?!



## LittlePeople

Hi Ladies :flower:

Apologies for the essay :haha:

I was just wondering if any of you UK ladies would be able to give me a bit of information regarding council housing!

Basically OH is still in college and works part time, I'm in uni, and we don't have our own place...There's no way we'd be able to live with my mum as the house is just way too small, and he's been kicked out of his house as his parents don't agree with the pregnancy and about us keeping the baby!

We've been to the council and they gave us a list of info that we needed to bring in...which I lost :dohh: stupid baby brain! So does anyone have a rough idea on what things they need to see from us, in order to start the ball rolling?! (I keep trying to ring them but they're keeping me on hold for over half and hour, then I get told no one can talk to me :nope:) OH and I will be heading to the council offices on Weds so hoping to get as much together as possible before then!

And does anyone know how the housing waiting list thing works?! I know that they used to offer you 3 places and you had to accept one of them...but apparently this has changed?! 

Thanks in advance! :flower:


----------



## _laura

Proof of income (if any) Uni acceptance letter and proof your oh is in college will be a start. National insurance number and something to prove where you live now?


----------



## rainbows_x

I just filled in a form online, then got the letter through saying what band we were on etc.

They just ask questions about where you are living, state of the house etc.
I'm only on medium band as we live in a big house, I get 3 bids a week/fortnight (can't remember which) it tells me how many people are above me on the bids, normally around 60 :shock: I keep asking OH's mum to write a letter or eviction as my HV told me to :lol:


----------



## divershona

i don't know how it will work for you but my dad 'kicked me out' so i went to the local housing office to see if they could help. which they did!
where i am there isn't a bidding system, you can only refuse somewhere if there is something wrong with it and could only refuse one place then had to take the second place they offered you otherwise your application would be suspended for 9 months.

i had to take proof of my pregnancy (maternity exemption certificate)
proof of who i was x2 (driving license/passport/birth certificate)
proof that i was a student (letter from the uni/college, student card)
i also had to have a letter signed by my dad to say that i was being kicked out and the reasons why. (perhaps your mum could write the same kinda thing if there isn't any space at her house for you)

i managed to get a place within 7 weeks but as i was right at the end of my pregnancy and my dad would be kicking me out as soon as the baby was born i was really high priority to get somewhere. So if you can get your mum to write the letter to say your aren't welcome to stay when the baby's born. My dad works from home (he's a photographer) and he also said on the letter that me and the baby would be disturbing him from working which he didn't find acceptable.

also if you are under 18 (depending on your local council/housing association) they won't house you until you are 18.


----------



## May.Baby.x

Where i am, theres no chance of council housing. When i enquired about it, i got band C(A+B being medical reasons and homeless) and i get 2 bids a week. Theres no 2 bed propertys around so im only entitled to bid on 1 beds, not 3. And when i put my name down they told me it would be a 2-4 year wait! Hahaha... 

Needless to say i havent bothered any further!!!! 

Hope your area is more helpful than mine! xx


----------



## stephx

In my area you need..
Proof of income, address, pregnancy, ID and your national insurance number x


----------



## KaceysMummy

divershona said:


> i don't know how it will work for you but my dad 'kicked me out' so i went to the local housing office to see if they could help. which they did!
> where i am there isn't a bidding system, you can only refuse somewhere if there is something wrong with it and could only refuse one place then had to take the second place they offered you otherwise your application would be suspended for 9 months.
> 
> i had to take proof of my pregnancy (maternity exemption certificate)
> proof of who i was x2 (driving license/passport/birth certificate)
> proof that i was a student (letter from the uni/college, student card)
> i also had to have a letter signed by my dad to say that i was being kicked out and the reasons why. (perhaps your mum could write the same kinda thing if there isn't any space at her house for you)
> 
> i managed to get a place within 7 weeks but as i was right at the end of my pregnancy and my dad would be kicking me out as soon as the baby was born i was really high priority to get somewhere. So if you can get your mum to write the letter to say your aren't welcome to stay when the baby's born. My dad works from home (he's a photographer) and he also said on the letter that me and the baby would be disturbing him from working which he didn't find acceptable.
> 
> also if you are under 18 (depending on your local council/housing association) they won't house you until you are 18.

Thats the same as me and my otherhalf, we wouldn't have got anywhere until our little one was at least 1, my parents house was already overcrowded enough but we still had to stay there till our daughter was 2 months even after applying way before she was born (and that was for homeless) and even still we got put in a b&b which cost us just under £1000 for 2 weeks which we had to pay all ourselves as my husband works, just before Christmas aswell.


----------



## Saaaally

i'm stuck in this situation too, 
-bid on everything, somewhere crappy is better than nothing
- take a letter from your mum if you can to say you cant live there with a baby
- nag the council

i'm under 18, and live in a youth hostel, and i'm still in band D :'(

Good luckkkk :) 

xxx


----------

